# Westminister SC



## ccravens (Sep 23, 2018)

I am currently reading through the WSC, or actually an exposition of it by John Flavel, out of volume 6 of his _Works_. Having a Baptist background, the catechisms are all new to me. I am REALLY enjoying the WSC, and especially Flavel's commentary on each question.

What other commentaries on the WSC (or the Larger), would you recommend? Next, I am going to Watson's _Body of Divinity_ which I assume is similar.

Thanks for your advice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 23, 2018)

Shaw is probably the best when dealing with issues like effectual calling.

My favorite is Watson. In many ways he is a better "wordsmith" than GK Chesterton.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Sep 23, 2018)

ccravens said:


> I am currently reading through the WSC, or actually an exposition of it by John Flavel, out of volume 6 of his _Works_. Having a Baptist background, the catechisms are all new to me. I am REALLY enjoying the WSC, and especially Flavel's commentary on each question.
> 
> What other commentaries on the WSC (or the Larger), would you recommend? Next, I am going to Watson's _Body of Divinity_ which I assume is similar.
> 
> Thanks for your advice!


Check out Van Dixhoorn.

I have been reading his book "Confessing the Faith" and it has been very edifying. It is also written on a level that is easier to follow. The format of the book also fits nicely for reading small portions aloud to the family.

https://www.amazon.com/Confessing-F...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=6AJ5X1VVZ3P84KYRWJJQ

You may find this website helpful as well is making your decision:
https://reformedbooksonline.com/commentaries-on-the-westminster-confession-of-faith/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 23, 2018)

Thomas Vincent's _The Shorter Catechism Explained from Scripture_ is a very good one. If you want something more modern, see G. I. Williamson's commentary on the WSC. As for the Larger Catechism, J. G. Vos is your best port-of-call. Joe Morecraft has a huge 5-volume commentary on it, but that may be too much to read.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Sep 23, 2018)

ccravens said:


> What other commentaries on the WSC (or the Larger), would you recommend?



The largest is Fisher's Catechism with over 4,000 sub-questions.
There's a link online at https://goo.gl/U5gi3Z, but a more polished and proofread book is in print here. The publisher offers *Fisher's Catechism* for a 30% discount to the PB members only. Be sure to use discount code *PBFISHER*


​

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 23, 2018)

Shaw and CVD are on the Confession of Faith. Check out the WSC project website that has several works linked up to the questions. http://www.shortercatechism.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 24, 2018)

Grant Jones said:


> Check out Van Dixhoorn.
> 
> I have been reading his book "Confessing the Faith" and it has been very edifying. It is also written on a level that is easier to follow. The format of the book also fits nicely for reading small portions aloud to the family.


Banner of Truth also produces a study guide which, no doubt, adds to its usefulness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Sep 24, 2018)

BayouHuguenot said:


> My favorite is Watson





Reformed Covenanter said:


> As for the Larger Catechism, J. G. Vos is your best port-of-call.


Watson's "Body of Divinity" and Vos' Commentary on the Larger Catechism go nicely together In my humble opinion. SGCB produce Watson's work in a convenient one volume work (Banner of Truth have it in three volumes).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 24, 2018)

To second Ed's point, Fisher's Catechism is outstanding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake (Sep 24, 2018)

When I saw this thread title, I thought it was going to be about the town of Westminster, SC. I've been there, but there is not much to see!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 24, 2018)

Jake said:


> When I saw this thread title, I thought it was going to be about the town of Westminster, SC.


I thought the same thing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Sep 24, 2018)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Watson's "Body of Divinity" and Vos' Commentary on the Larger Catechism go nicely together In my humble opinion. SGCB produce Watson's work in a convenient one volume work (Banner of Truth have it in three volumes).



You know, I was just thinking about that yesterday. Banner of Truth should take Watson's 3 volumes, set them in a modern typeface, with consecutive page numbers, and publish it as a nice hardback. That would be nice.


----------



## ccravens (Sep 24, 2018)

bookslover said:


> You know, I was just thinking about that yesterday. Banner of Truth should take Watson's 3 volumes, set them in a modern typeface, with consecutive page numbers, and publish it as a nice hardback. That would be nice.



Yes, because the Banner volumes (I have the "Body") has small font. Ditto the SGCB combined edition.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 25, 2018)

Does anyone know where I might find a copy of the Morecraft for sale? The only copy on Amazon is $425!!!


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 25, 2018)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Does anyone know where I might find a copy of the Morecraft for sale? The only copy on Amazon is $425!!!


American Vision is the publisher, and they don't even have it. You might try to contact Morecraft about it; otherwise you'll probably just have to find a used copy.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 25, 2018)

TylerRay said:


> You might try to contact Morecraft about it...



That’s what I was thinking since, as you said, even AV doesn’t have it. Morecraft is a fellow Georgian, no?


----------



## Jonathan R (Sep 25, 2018)

As an aside, if you are a baptist and enjoying the catechisms (especially the WSC), then you would appreciate the Baptism Catechism, which is a baptist revision of the WSC done concurrently with the 1689 LBCF. Likewise there is The Orthodox Catechism, which is a baptist revision of the Heidelberg done by Hercules Collins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 25, 2018)

Taylor Sexton said:


> That’s what I was thinking since, as you said, even AV doesn’t have it. Morecraft is a fellow Georgian, no?


He is. He pastors at Heritage Presbyterian in Cumming.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 25, 2018)

Ed Walsh said:


> The largest is Fisher's Catechism with over 4,000 sub-questions.
> There's a link online at https://goo.gl/U5gi3Z, but a more polished and proofread book is in print here. The publisher offers *Fisher's Catechism* for a 30% discount to the PB members only. Be sure to use discount code *PBFISHER*


Thank you for making this available, Ed. It is a wonderful resource for the church militant. I consult it often and am always edified by it.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 25, 2018)

Ed Walsh said:


> The largest is Fisher's Catechism with over 4,000 sub-questions.
> There's a link online at https://goo.gl/U5gi3Z, but a more polished and proofread book is in print here. The publisher offers *Fisher's Catechism* for a 30% discount to the PB members only. Be sure to use discount code *PBFISHER*



Did anyone else notice that the title of the webpage (in the browser tab) for the product page for this book is "How To Master The Radial Arm Saw"?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ed Walsh (Sep 25, 2018)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Did anyone else notice that the title of the webpage (in the browser tab) for the product page for this book is "How To Master The Radial Arm Saw"?




Ha Ha Ha, Can't win em all. We also sell a very popular book by my father in law. It has a loyal cult following among woodworkers. It's been selling for about 20 years. I must have cloned one store to another without cleaning everything up.

Here's the link to his antiquated page.
https://www.mrsawdust.com/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (Sep 25, 2018)

Ed Walsh said:


> Ha Ha Ha, Can't win em all. We also sell a very popular book by my father in law. It has a loyal cult following among woodworkers. It's been selling for about 20 years. I must have cloned one store to another without cleaning everything up.
> 
> Here's the link to his antiquated page.
> https://www.mrsawdust.com/



That's great. LOL. Sorry, I wasn't trying to call you out or anything. I just happened to look at the tab at the top of my screen and was scratching my head so hard.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Sep 25, 2018)

Taylor Sexton said:


> That's great. LOL. Sorry, I wasn't trying to call you out or anything. I just happened to look at the tab at the top of my screen and was scratching my head so hard.



Well it's fixed now. See how smart I am.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Sep 25, 2018)

Taylor Sexton said:


> Did anyone else notice that the title of the webpage (in the browser tab) for the product page for this book is "How To Master The Radial Arm Saw"?


I took it be a play on words, given that the WSC is ancilliary to the WCF, hence a radial arm of the body.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Edward (Sep 25, 2018)

@ccravens 

I saw the headline and though you were moving there and looking for a church. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Westminster,_South_Carolina

I was going to recommend you try the Oconee ARP in Seneca or Crossgates PCA.


----------

